# Musik schneiden für FlashIntro



## DFT_Apophis (5. Februar 2002)

Also. Wir möchten für unseren Clan ein Flash-Intro machen. Wir haben mehrere Songs die wir gern so zusammenschneiden würden, sodass sie gut zusammenpassen und auch einigermaßen gut anhört.

Wer uns dabei helfen will meldet sich bitte


----------



## tsdrummer (24. Februar 2002)

benutzt einfach wavelab (http://www.steinberg.de), aber aufpassen das die songs gema frei sind. sonst kanns ärger geben wenn du nicht deine eingenen songs verwendest!

grüße aus münchen
thomas


----------

